# Ella, mutt extraordinaire!



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I just see red x's....but me/my computer aren't too friendly


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I only see red X's, as well.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm... not sure why they aren't showing up. They are here:Ella - a set on Flickr

I will play around with uploading them here :gotme:


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Fixed it! Yay!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She is adorable. I think your pictures are very nice. I've had my camera for a few years now and only started playing with the settings last weekend.


----------

